# Repticon Birmingham - August 10 & 11, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
August 10 & 11, 2013

Where:
Birmingham-Jefferson Convention Complex
2100 Richard Arrington Jr. Blvd. 
N. Birmingham, AL 35203

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Birmingham Show:
In June of 2012 Repticon debuted in Alabama with Repticon Birmingham! This first of a once-per year event was hosted in the 20,000 square foot South Exhibit Hall of the beautiful Birmingham-Jefferson Convention Complex in the heart of downtown Birmingham. Repticon Birmingham featured two days of reptile fun, with over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! A great time was had by all as Alabama herpers thrilled to the excitement of Repticon. Look to the future and 2013 for the annual Repticon Birmingham!

For more information: Repticon Birmingham Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

